# Jeabo 4 channel dose pump system



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

As the title reads I am looking for a jeabo 4 channel. 
Please PM me if you have in stock and price. 
Thnx 
MP


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Did you try March from Fragbox?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

nc208082 said:


> Did you try March from Fragbox?


I know he had some during the Christmas holiday, unfortunately I missed out on them.
I was hoping March "chimed" in on the post 
I am still looking for a message on the green goby he has- pick them both up at the same time.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I ordered mine through ebay, the only thing you have to look for a good deal.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Loonie- do you like it?
*** If you have received it ***


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

MPreston said:


> Loonie- do you like it?
> *** If you have received it ***


Yes I just receive it today, I paid CA$96 including shipping. Took them two weeks to ship to me, it was on special sale but not anymore.

I bought my first one from Singapore when I was there last year, cost me only CA$60, the only thing I need is, add a adaptor to fit our power point. It work fine, no problems and happy with it. But the ones they ship here come with US/Canada plugs/flat pins


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

loonie said:


> Yes I just receive it today, I paid CA$96 including shipping. Took them two weeks to ship to me, it was on special sale but not anymore.
> 
> I bought my first one from Singapore when I was there last year, cost me only CA$60, the only thing I need is, add a adaptor to fit our power point. It work fine, no problems and happy with it. But the ones they ship here come with US/Canada plugs/flat pins


Have a link for the eBay doser?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Jebao-Auto-Dosing-Pump-DP-4-Aquarium-Reef-Marine-Doser-/331260253965

I just secured mine from March last night. 
Thank the lord- parameter stability.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, mmatt, you just have to browse through the ebay site since prices vary according days prices apply. Just type in aquarium or Jebao doser under search.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks guys


----------

